
Super UEFIinSecureBoot Disk: Boot Any OS or .efi File in UEFI Secure Boot Mode - ValdikSS
https://github.com/ValdikSS/Super-UEFIinSecureBoot-Disk
======
ValdikSS
Super UEFIinSecureBoot Disk is a bootable image with GRUB2 bootloader designed
to be used as a base for recovery USB flash drives.

Key feature: disk is fully functional with UEFI Secure Boot mode activated. It
can launch any operating system or .efi file, even with untrusted, invalid or
missing signature.

